# Do You Have A Website



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

How many of you have a websit where you show or sell your walking sticks or canes.

Please post your website, I would love to visit and see your work, maybe get some ideas for my website.

Thanks,


----------



## DerryhickPaddy (Jun 11, 2013)

Good Morning Stixman,

Yes, - www.derryhicksticks.com

I have a website and I would love if you would browse at your convenience.

I make walking sticks from Alder, Ash, Birch, Blackthorn, Gorse, Hawthorn, Hazel, Holly, Ivy, Privet, Rhododendron and Sycamore.

All of the wood is sourced here in Ireland and they are 100% authentic natural Irish in every way.

Perhaps your might also tell your friends, please

Thanks.

Paddy McGuinness




















Derryhick Sticks

www.derryhicksticks.com


----------

